# Übungsprogramm für Matheaufgaben



## GodGunther (17. Jun 2017)

Ich möchte ein Programm als Übungsprogramm für die Grundrechenarten der Mathematik, es soll objektorientiert sein und mit Schwierigkeitsgraden sowie Auswertung.
Bis jetzt hab ich das als Hauptmethode:

```
import java.util.*;
public class InfoAufgabe{
public static int unsort[];
  public static int sort[];
public static void main (String[] args){
    int n,m,Menge,o;
    Scanner s = new Scanner (System.in);
    System.out.println("Herzlich Willkommen zu dieser Mathematik-Übung :)");
    System.out.println("");
   
    System.out.println("Bitte wählen Sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad:");
    System.out.print("1 = Anfänger, 2 = Fortgeschritten, 3 = Experte ");
    System.out.println("");
    n=s.nextInt();
    System.out.println("Wie viele Aufgaben möchten Sie rechen?:");
      Menge=s.nextInt();
    unsort=new int[2];
    sort= new int[2];
    // For anweisung x<Anzahl
    if (n==1) {
      AErstellen Erstellen= new Erstellen();
      Erstellen.Zusammenfügen(5)
    } // end of if
    if (n==2) {
       AErstellen Erstellen= new Erstellen();
      Erstellen.Zusammenfügen(10)
    
 
    } // end of if
    if (n==3) {
       AErstellen Erstellen= new Erstellen();
      Erstellen.Zusammenfügen(35)
    } // end of if
```

Und hier um Zahlen zufällig zu generieren:

```
public class ZGenerieren {
public static int generieren (int w){
    int z= (int)(Math.random()*w)+1;     
    return z;
      }
   
      }
```

Hier um die Rechenoperation zufällig zu machen:

```
import java.util.*;
public class Rechenoperation{
   public static int Zufall (){
   int Operator, o;

      o = (int) (Math.random()*4)+1;
            if (o==1)
            System.out.println("+");
            if (o==2)
            System.out.println("-");
            if (o==3)
            System.out.println("*");
            if (o==4)
            System.out.println("/");
      return o;
        }
        }
```

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diese jetzt in eine Methode zusammenfüge, um dann stehen zu haben : ZufälligeZahl1 +/-/*oder/ ZufälligeZahl 2 = (Eingabe des Benutzers) und das am Ende noch einmal angeben kann wie viel der Benutzer richtig gerechnet hat.


----------



## TheFrog (17. Jun 2017)

Wo soll man da anfangen? Dir fehlen Basics und der Code macht an vielen Stellen wenig Sinn. Ist nicht böse gemeint  

Das Scanner Objekt solltest du irgendwann schließen. Der Sinn der Kommentare "end of if" erschließt sich mir ebenfalls nicht.


----------

